# New Pup



## GoldenStack (Apr 25, 2020)

HI,
First post so forgive my ignorance. We have a boy coming home in the fall. We've never had a golden retriever nor have we had a boy pup before. What can I do to keep my pup from marking in the house? Is marking inevitable or is something you train him not to do? Also, what about humping? We would like to wait to neuter him until he's a year. Will that be miserable to wait that long and dealing with marking and humping or is this just select dogs that do this? Wondering if it's something I can discourage him with. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Those behaviors all have to do with consistent and correct training on your part and not to do with being intact.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

i agree, i think humping can be habitual at home and easily corrected- don't let your dog build up a habit and it should be easily managed. Some males don't even do it, so it really depends. As for marking, most large breeds do not mark indoors but outdoors only from what I have seen. 

I'd recommend waiting until your boy is at least 2 as he needs the hormones to grow. Ultimately its your choice, but do research into the results of early spay & neuter. good luck!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Agree. I've had two intact males. Neither marked in the house, although one sometimes has "housebreaking" slips due, I think, to his early upbringing, which didn't include much house time or much need to "hold it" beyond the point where he was uncomfortable. One humped, but I think it was a stress response (he was also dog reactive). Neither dog has EVER attempted to hump a human. 

I know many intact males and I don't know of any where I have heard their owner say they were having marking or humping issues, and for the few dogs I know who do have these behaviors, I believe all are/were neutered.

Definitely dog and situation specific.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have two intact males currently with no intention of neutering. I have had better luck health wise with boys I've left intact and there is data to support it these days. One is 9 and the other is 2. 

If you crate train from the time the puppy comes home you should absolutely never have marking in the house. Males mark outside but it can even be handy when training a puppy. The older male will go and the puppy will go immediately after in the same spot. Designate a potty spot in the yard and take the puppy to the same spot every time. I give a command. I say "go potty". My field trainer hates that and says "high up". (I'll never understand where that came from) It's just a verbal cue. 

Humping is a thing either sex does when over excited in my experience. Males also do it when showing dominate behavior, even when playing. I do not allow humping. I say leave it and normally clap my hands and it immediately stops. They quickly learn it's not acceptable. If they try it I simply clap, normally that's it. As adults if a clap doesn't do it a leave it command has them separating.

It's all training.


----------



## GoldenStack (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you so much to all who responded! I appreciate this!!


----------

